
How to replace Webpack with (almost) only TypeScript - morrvs
https://medium.com/@morrvs/how-to-replace-webpack-with-almost-only-typescript-b8a5c6952d3a
======
nsonha
Isn't webpack about assets? How do you load css and fonts? Like old days when
no one gives a crap about modularization?

